# vermeiden vs. meiden



## korosul

According to dictionary these two words have similar almost identical meaning. Where is the diference?
Thank you


----------



## Ralf

Well, the difference is subtle and not that easy to explain, since there are many cases in which both words can be used interchangeably. However, the following might be assumed as some sort of rule of thumb:

meiden - refers to a direct object:
Ich meide fettes Essen. = I avoid fat food.

vermeiden - refers to a verb indicating activity as an indirect objet:
Ich vermeide es, Fett zu essen. = I avoid eating fat.
Ich vermied es, ihr in die Augen zu ehen. = I avoided to look in her eyes.

Again, this is not a strict or general rule but rather my feeble attempt to consider a difference at all. As stated above, there is a variety of examples for the usage of both:

Ich vermeide eine Auseinandersetzung. = I avoid a confrontation. (Here it has the connotation of acting in a way to prevent a confrontation.)

Ich meide eine Auseinandersetzung. = I evade a confrontation ... (... by simply retreating from (or avoiding) a situation that might lead to a confrontation.

Ralf


----------



## DaleC

In regard to Ralf's reply, it contains an error of grammatical reasoning; specifically, the incorrect use of the term "indirect object". 



> vermeiden - refers to a verb indicating activity as an indirect objet:
> Ich vermeide es, Fett zu essen. = I avoid eating fat.
> Ich vermied es, ihr in die Augen zu ehen. = I avoided to look in her eyes.


 
(Actually should be: I avoided looking into her eyes.) 

In these examples, "Fett zu essen" and "ihr in die Augen zu sehen" are *direct *objects. They are clausal (or sentential) objects as opposed to noun phrase objects. 

(It is certainly true that for each of the examples, the "es" and the object clause are *two *phrases, two word groupings. But since the "es" and the object clause refer to the same thing, I say that they constitute a *single *object.)


----------



## gaer

Ralf,

I'm confused. I never even noticed a difference between these two words, and I did some checking:

Results 1 - 10 of about 1,170 for "Ich meide es".

Results 1 - 10 of about 889 for "Ich vermeide es".

I scanned the sentences that came up with these two variations, and I could not really tell a difference. Are we, again, dealing with something too subtle to properly analyze?

Your examples in English, avoid vs. evade a confrontation, are not clear in English. They do not work. You would have to do it this way, I think:

He avoided a confrontation.
He went out of his way to avoid a confrontation.

In other words, you could stress how HARD "he" worked to avoid a confrontation, an argument, etc. Perhaps "vermeiden" has a stronger nuance to it, expressing the idea of "going out of one's way to avoid"?

I know Googling is a poor way to show or prove that something should or should not be used in a specific way, since as always we are dealing with the problem of common usage vs. correct usage.

I found these on webpages:

Ich meide Tabak, Alkohol und Cannabis! Glück und starke Gefühle, Gemeinschaft und Entspannung finde ich im Sport und im Alltag.

This looks like "stay way from", "don't use".

Now, here I MAY detect a pattern, but I'm not sure:

Results 1 - 10 of about 892 for "Ich vermeide bewusst". 

Results 1 - 10 of about 192 for "Ich meide bewusst".

This at least suggest to me that when you say that you "purposely avoid something", you tend to use "vermeiden". It's stronger. All these ideas are merely wild guesses though. I may be entirely.

Ich hoffe, ich bin nicht  auf dem Holzweg. 

I also hope I didn't screw up that idiom. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

Falls es weiter hilft:


> _meiden/vermeiden_: _meiden_ bedeutet, sich von jemandem oder etwas fernhalten; mit jemandem oder etwas nicht in Berührung kommen, etwas umgehen und einer Sache ausweichen. Das Verb _meiden_ wird im Zusammenhang mit Personen, Plätzen o.ä. verwendet. _Vermeiden_ bedeutet dafür sorgen, daß man etwas nicht tut, etwas unterläßt. Es deutet darauf hin, daß durch bewußtes Tun oder Verhalten ein unerwünschtes Ergebnis nicht eintritt. Quelle


 Mir hilft es  kein Stückchen weiter. Ich sage immer vermeiden, auch wenn ich deswegen den Satz umformulieren muss - so wie es Ralf mit dem fetten Essen gemacht hat. 

Jana

P.S. Gary, das Idiom scheint in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## DaleC

Vielen dank, Jana, für das weitergeben der website, translationdirectory. Toll!

Noch mehr auskünfte bei Martin Durrell, 2000, Using German Synonyms, Cambridge Univ Press: laut diesem autor ist _meiden_ auf die schriftssprache beschränkt. (sieh auch unten) 



> Das Verb _meiden_ wird im Zusammenhang mit Personen, Plätzen o.ä. verwendet. _Vermeiden_ bedeutet dafür sorgen, daß man etwas nicht tut, etwas unterläßt. Es deutet darauf hin, daß durch bewußtes Tun oder Verhalten ein unerwünschtes Ergebnis nicht eintritt.



Ich selbst finde diese bemerkung ganz verständlich, und dazu steht sie im einklang mit Ralfs. Bei _meiden_ geht es nämlich um stoffliche gegenstände (?  -- material objects) oder plätze. Bei _vermeiden_ geht es im gegensatz um geschehnisse, vorgänge, oder tätigkeiten (events or activities). Man meidet eine _pfütze -- 

_ 



> *Dengue-Fieber: Pfützen meiden*
> 
> Berlin/Neu-Isenburg (dpa/gms) - Tropenreisende sollten sich zum Schutz vor Dengue-Fieber von Regenwasserpfützen fern halten [1und1 dot de]




man vermeidet _einen streit_. 

meiden -- keep away from
vermeiden -- keep something from happening 

Die sprachführerische bänderreihe von Cambridge, _Using _. . .    kennzeichnet das sprachregister ([discourse-]register) für jedes aufgelistete wort: R1 (umgangssprache), R2 (neutral), R3a (schriftssprache), R3b (formale, nicht-literarische sprache). Laut diesem autor gilt _meiden _als R3a. 

Bedeutungsfeld (semantic field) *vermeiden, *laut  DurrellEinträge ohne R-kennzeichnung gelten als R2

_jdm/et ausweichen _(sb/sth representing imminent danger)  zB  feuer 
_sich jdm/et entziehen_ (R3a) evade, elude (flirtatious remarks -- zärtlichkeiten, pursuer, fire, etc.) "Der Feind suchte sich mit höchster Fahrt und durch Abstaffeln             unserem äußerst wirkungsvollen Feuer zu entziehen " -- stahlgewitter dot com, 4. juni 1916.
_jdn et meiden_ (R3a) "Dieses land würde von menschen gemieden werden, wenn nicht reiche bodenschätze lockten."
_et umGEHen_ -- circumvent. "Die großstadt Hamburg mussten sie wegen der vielen verkehrsampeln umGEHen." 
_et vermeiden_. Ich vermeide es, fett zu essen (um nicht fett zu werden)


----------



## Ralf

DaleC... Bei [I said:
			
		

> meiden[/I] geht es nämlich um stoffliche gegenstände (? -- material objects) oder plätze....


Erst einmal herzlich willkommen im deutsche Forum. 
Stoffliche Gegenstände ist auf jeden Fall verständlich, auch wenn ich mich spontan vielleicht für materielle Gegenstände entschieden hätte. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, haben wir im Grammatikunterricht hierbei von "dinglichen Gegenständen" gesprochen ... aber das liegt mehr als dreißig Jahre zurück (und ich wusste ja auch nichts mehr mit einem "indirekten Objekt" anzufangen .

Ralf


----------



## student7

Hallo.

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 'vermeiden' und 'meiden'?
Ich denke, dass beide Woerter 'avoid' bedeuten.

'I would like to lose weight. What should I eat or avoid?'

'Ich moechte Gewicht verlieren. Was soll ich essen oder vermeiden/meiden?'

In diesem Fall, welches ist besser, 'vermeiden' oder 'meiden'?
Ueberpruft sie, bitte, wenn es ein Problem mit diesem Satz gibt.

Danke.


----------



## FloVi

Meiden = etwas oder jemandem aus dem Weg gehen.
Vermeiden = etwas nicht tun

Vermeiden Sie es, zu viel zu essen = Essen Sie  nicht zu viel.
Meiden Sie das Essen = Gehen Sie dem Essen aus dem Weg.


----------



## boyaco

Meiden und vermeiden sind beide transitiv.
Also, kann man "Gemüse vermeiden", und "Gemüse meiden"?

beide Definitionen lauten "avoid, steer clear of"


----------



## muriel

Könnten so wir etwa sagen dass
*meidet* man eine Person
und ansonsten *vermeidet* man ein Ding oder ein Verhalten?


----------



## Whodunit

muriel said:


> Könnten wir also etwa sagen, dass
> man eine Person *meidet *und ansonsten man eine Sache oder ein Verhalten *vermeidet*?


 
Nein, es hat nichts mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Personen oder Sachen zu tun. Ich glaube, der Unterschied ist genauso subtil wie im Englischen zwischen "to steer clear of a confrontation" und "to avoid a conversation." Es hat nicht mit "shun" gegenüber "evade" zu tun, wobei man im Englischen zwischen Personen und Gegenständen unterscheidet, denke ich.


----------



## boyaco

Gebt ihr uns mal einige Beispiele, in dennen man meiden statt vermeiden oder umgekehrt sagen würde.


----------



## muriel

Whodunit said:


> Nein, es hat nichts mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Personen oder Sachen zu tun. Ich glaube, der Unterschied ist genauso subtil wie im Englischen zwischen "to steer clear of a confrontation" und "to avoid a conversation." Es hat nicht mit "shun" gegenüber "evade" zu tun, wobei man im Englischen zwischen Personen und Gegenständen unterscheidet, denke ich.


 

Danke sehr,
so könnten wir vielleicht richtig aussagen:
ich habe Franz gemeidet, weil ich dachte dass ansonsten ich wäre nicht seinen Bruder, der mit ihm immer geht, zu vermeiden Imstande gewesen.
Hier haben wir zwei Leuten, ich meide den einen (um ihm umgehe) um den anderen zu vermeiden (mit ihm nicht zu sprechen, oder ähnlich...).
Ist das richtig?


Muriel


----------



## Hutschi

> Meiden und vermeiden sind beide transitiv.
> Also, kann man "Gemüse vermeiden", und "Gemüse meiden"?


Man kann Gemüse meiden, aber nicht vermeiden. Ich kann vermeiden, Gemüse zu essen. 
Also:

Ich meide Gemüse.
*Ich vermeide Gemüse. (Geht nicht ohne Zusammenhang, ohne Bezug).

Ich bereite Essen. Dabei vermeide ich Gemüse. 
Ich vermeide Gemüse bei der Zubereitung von Speisen. (Geht wahrscheinlich wegen des leeren Position "zu verwenden", die unausgesprochen als Spur mitklingt)
Ich vermeide die Verwendung von Gemüse.
Ich vermeide das Verschmutzen von Gemüse.
Ich meide die Verwendung von Gemüse. (Klingt seltsam. Würde vielleicht gerade noch gehen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Nein, es hat nichts mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Personen oder Sachen zu tun. Ich glaube, der Unterschied ist genauso subtil wie im Englischen zwischen "to steer clear of a confrontation" und "to avoid a conversation." Es hat nicht mit "shun" gegenüber "evade" zu tun, wobei man im Englischen zwischen Personen und Gegenständen unterscheidet, denke ich.


Who, I'm not gett any help in German from your English examples.

I see no clear difference between these:

"to steer clear of a confrontation" 
"to avoid a confrontation"

For me "steer clear" is simply a more figurative way of expressing "avoid", in your examples.

I'm going to do more reading. You and Ralf have both said that the difference is very subtle, and for this reason I think the difference is going to be very difficult to explain, as it was in the past!

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

I agree that the difference is quite subtle and, like very often in such situations, many idioms and situations have fixed expressions rather than being governed by a general rule. Agreed?

Wie so oft haben Muttersprachler überhaupt keine Probleme, das richtige Wort zu wählen. Man betrachte das folgende Beispiel:

_ Ich meide scharfes Essen._
_Ich vermeide es, scharf zu essen.
_
Ich habe leider bisher keine sinnvolle Erklärung gefunden und die englischen Übersetzungen sind sich zu ähnlich.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> I agree that the difference is quite subtle and, like very often in such situations, many idioms and situations have fixed expressions rather than being governed by a general rule. Agreed?


Absolutely.


> Wie so oft haben Muttersprachler überhaupt keine Probleme, das richtige Wort zu wählen. Man betrachte das folgende Beispiel:
> 
> _Ich meide scharfes Essen._
> _Ich vermeide es, scharf zu essen._


Here I have absolutely no problem. This is a matter of construction.

_Ich meide scharfes Essen._
I avoid/stay away from/steer clear of hot food.
_Ich vermeide es, scharf zu essen._
I avoid/stay away from/steer clear of eating hot food.


> Ich habe leider bisher keine sinnvolle Erklärung gefunden und die englischen Übersetzungen sind sich zu ähnlich.


Bingo! What a relief it is to get a sensible answer. 

Sometimes the only answer that is sane is: "It is what it is. It's idiomatic. There is no way to know except by feel (experience)." 

What we need, those of us who are struggling, is some kind of fairly safe "work-around".

So far the second form seems safest to me (for writing), although it is also more complicated.

Ich vermeide es, ______ zu "Verb".

The one advantage here is that this construction seems to be either rare or non-existent with "meiden".

Even this may be wrong, Kajjo. I had forgotten how confusing this thread was before. Re-reading it, I see that it has no convenient answer/solution. 

Gaer


----------



## flame

muriel said:


> Danke sehr,
> so könnten wir vielleicht richtig aussagen:
> ich habe Franz gemeidet, weil ich dachte ...


und noch richtiger: Ich habe Franz gemieden ... (meiden, mied, gemieden)


----------



## muriel

flame said:


> und noch richtiger: Ich habe Franz gemieden ... (meiden, mied, gemieden)


 
Also, Danke sehr: weißt du, ich hatte darüber auch ein bißchen gedacht, bevor ich zu schreiben angefangen hatte. Grammatik... reicht nie!

Tschüß

Muriel


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> Who, I'm not gett any help in German from your English examples.
> 
> I see no clear difference between these:


 
Hm, entweder ist es der deutsche Einfluss oder ich fühle tatsächlich einen Unterschied im Englischen. Es wäre schön, vielleicht auch für dich, Gaer, eine Antwort von einem weiteren Muttersprachler zu kriegen. 



> "to steer clear of a confrontation"
> "to avoid a confrontation"


 
Im Deutschen gibt es schon einen gefühlten Unterschied zwischen:

"einer Konfrontation aus dem Weg gehen"
und
"eine Konfrontation (ver)meiden" (Hutschi, was wäre hier nun richtig? )

Leider bin ich aber nicht imstande, diesen Unterschied irgendwie zu beschreiben. "Aus dem Weg gehen" und "meiden" sind einander sehr ähnlich, allerdings birgen sie schon einen Unterschied in sich. Stellen wir uns die Begegnung bildlich vor:

Man geht eines Nachts eine Straße entlang und sieht einige Jugendliche mit Springerstiefeln auf seinem Bürgersteig. Ich wechsele also schleunigst die Straßenseite, um der Konbfronation aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das kann hier wörtlich wie auch metaphorisch verstanden werden.

Natürlich kann man in der Situation auch die Konfronation vermeiden (wobei ich hier nicht "meiden" sagen würde), aber es hätte einen anderen Beigeschmackt; nämlich, dass ich (die Typen kenne und) auf sie weiter zugehe. Plötzlich fragt mich einer, was ich denn hier suche. Um eine Konfrontation (im Sinne von Auseinandersetzung) zu vermeiden, antworte ich nicht und mache keine blöden Bemerkungen.



> For me "steer clear" is simply a more figurative way of expressing "avoid", in your examples.


 
So kann es auch im Deutschen verwendet werden, ja. 



> I'm going to do more reading. You and Ralf have both said that the difference is very subtle, and for this reason I think the difference is going to be very difficult to explain, as it was in the past!


 
Ja, der Unterschied ist wirklich nicht leicht zu erkennen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Man geht eines Nachts eine Straße entlang und sieht einige Jugendliche mit Springerstiefeln auf seinem Bürgersteig. Ich wechsele also schleunigst die Straßenseite, um der Konfrontation aus dem Weg zu gehen. Das kann hier wörtlich wie auch metaphorisch verstanden werden.


Hmm. You cross the street to avoid or steer clear of any confrontation. We might say, "I crossed the street to avoid trouble." But we would explain the situation with more information, and context would make it clear.


> Natürlich kann man in der Situation auch die Konfronation vermeiden (wobei ich hier nicht "meiden" sagen würde), aber es hätte einen anderen Beigeschmackt; nämlich, dass ich (die Typen kenne und) auf sie weiter zugehe. Plötzlich fragt mich einer, was ich denn hier suche. Um eine Konfrontation (im Sinne von Auseinandersetzung) zu vermeiden, antworte ich nicht und mache keine blöden Bemerkungen.


Okay. This time you are not crossing the street. You are walking towards someone. You "don't like the looks of him" (meaning that for any number of reasons you think he is "bad news"). Someone says, "What are you doing here?"

In order to avoid a confrontation, you keep your mouth shut. You don't "say anything stupid".

If I have correctly understood you, here is what I think the problem is. We express the difference (in English) between the two situations you have discribed through context or perhaps with other idioms. 

I'm not sure, but I THINK I judge the meaning of meiden/vermeiden completely by context.

There is a very important point here, and we need to keep it in mind for many discussions. The nuances that make us choose one word or another can't always be explained, not even if we have a whole book with which to do it. 

Sometimes the best answer is simple, "It's not possible to explain. The meanings are very close, and you really have to master usage based on years of experience and feel. In this case it can't be taught."

I know this is frustrating to anyone who wants a concrete answer, but I believe we often over-think things in the well-meant but useless attempt to explain things logically that are beyond logic. 

Gaer


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Was für eine Diskussion! Dieses Thema ist auch für mich seit gestern relevant geworden, wo meine Frau mich korrigierte, nachdem ich

_"Man sollte im Winter Tomaten vermeiden"_

sagte.

Anscheinend muss das unbedingt in diesem Fall "*meiden*" heißen.

Ich habe versucht, die vorherigen Beiträge zu diesem Thread durchzulesen, und habe es teilweise auch geschafft, aber es wurde so viel hin und her geredet, dass man den Wald vor lauter Bäume kaum noch erkennen kann!

Nachdem ich auch im Duden nachgeschaut habe, sieht mein aktuelles Verständnis zu diesem Thema wie folgt aus:

*meiden* : (Dinge) umgehen/aus dem Weg gehen.

*vermeiden* : es nicht zu etw. kommen lassen.

Beispiele:

_Fehler vermeiden_
_[man verhält sich so, dass es zu keinen Fehlern kommt]_

_Tomaten meiden_
_[man geht Tomaten quasi aus dem Weg]_

_Unfälle vermeiden_
_[z.B., den eigenen Fahrstil so zu halten, dass es zu keinem Unfall kommt]_

_Unfälle meiden_
_[z.B., vorher von der Autobahn abfahren, damit man an der Unfallstelle nicht vorbeifahren muss]_

Bin ich auf dem richtigen weg, oder eher auf dem Holzweg?

Abba


----------



## Lykurg

> Ich habe versucht, die vorherigen Beiträge zu diesem Thread durchzulesen, und habe es teilweise auch geschafft, aber es wurde so viel hin und her geredet, dass man den Wald vor lauter Bäume kaum noch erkennen kann!


Die präzisesten Darstellungen fanden sich meines Erachtens bei FloVi und Kajjo.





> _Fehler vermeiden _
> _[man verhält sich so, dass es zu keinen Fehlern kommt]_
> 
> _Tomaten meiden _
> _[man geht Tomaten quasi aus dem Weg]_
> 
> _Unfälle vermeiden_
> _[z.B., den eigenen Fahrstil so zu halten, dass es zu keinem Unfall kommt]_
> 
> _Unfälle meiden _
> _[z.B., vorher von der Autobahn abfahren, damit man an der Unfallstelle nicht vorbeifahren muss]_
> 
> Bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg,  oder eher auf dem Holzweg?


----------



## Hakkar

*Moderator note: *Threads merged.

Meiden - Vermeiden

What is the difference between the two verbs? Are they used in different contexts? 

Thank you in advance. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## okischmoki

Er meidet die Sonne.
Er vermeidet es, in die Sonne zu gehen. 

I think it is "vermeiden etwas zu tun" but "jemanden/etwas meiden".


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Hi everyone!
I've come across the same problem. I cannot still get the sense of difference between two verbs. Anyway, here is what I got.

1. Ich meide Gemüse (I stay away from veggies)
2. Ich vermeide Gemüse ( I avoid EVER veggies )

1.ich meide die Stau (I stay away from traffic jam "probably now")
2.Ich vermeide die Stau (I avoid ever traffic jam " I cannot stand it")

So, I want to assumw that if I want to say "to avoid something" than I say "to stay away/to avoid" with meiden, but "to avoid ever" with vermeiden".


----------



## Hutschi

Maranello_rosso said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've come across the same problem. I cannot still get the sense of difference between two verbs. Anyway, here is what I got.
> 
> 1. Ich meide Gemüse (I stay away from veggies)
> 2. Ich vermeide Gemüse ( I avoid EVER veggies )
> 
> 1. ich meide d*en (accusative)* Stau (I stay away from traffic jam "probably now")
> 2. Ich vermeide d*en* Stau (I avoid ever traffic jam " I cannot stand it") (This is one meaning)
> 
> So, I want to assumw that if I want to say "to avoid something" than I say "to stay away/to avoid" with meiden, but "to avoid ever" with vermeiden".



In the "Stau" example, both has the same meaning here.

But there is a deeper grammatical difference:

Ich vermeide es, im Stau zu stehen. (with a verb phrase "zu stehen") I avoid to stay in the traffic jam. (Here "meiden" does not fit.)
Ich meide den Stau.  (I stay away from traffic jam in general) ("meiden"  requires an accussative object.- this is a direct object in English.) Literally: I avoid the traffic jam/also: drive around the traffic jam.

Wir vermeiden den Stau, indem wir langsamer fahren.. This can mean "We avoid to create a traffic jam."


----------



## JClaudeK

Here a good definition of the difference:



> 1) meiden = einer Person, Sache oder Situation ausweichen oder aus dem Weg gehen bzw. einen Ort nicht aufsuchen
> 2) vermeiden = etwas willentlich und wissentlich nicht tun (bzw. begehen)



1) to avoid / dodge s.th., a person, a situation
2) to avoid to do, make happen s.th.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Hutschi said:


> In the "Stau" example, both has the same meading here.
> 
> But there is a deeper grammatical difference:
> 
> Ich vermeide es, im Stau zu stehen. (with a verb phrase "zu stehen") I avoid to stay in the traffic jam. (Here "meiden" does not fit.)
> Ich meide den Stau.  (I stay away from traffic jam in general) ("meiden"  requires an accussative object.- this is a direct object in English.) Literally: I avoid the traffic jam/also: drive around the traffic jam.
> 
> Wir vermeiden den Stau, indem wir langsamer fahren.. This can mean "We avoid to create a traffic jam."


Thank yoi very much for your answer!!!!


----------



## Maranello_rosso

Hutschi said:


> In the "Stau" example, both has the same meading here.
> 
> But there is a deeper grammatical difference:
> 
> Ich vermeide es, im Stau zu stehen. (with a verb phrase "zu stehen") I avoid to stay in the traffic jam. (Here "meiden" does not fit.)
> Ich meide den Stau.  (I stay away from traffic jam in general) ("meiden"  requires an accussative object.- this is a direct object in English.) Literally: I avoid the traffic jam/also: drive around the traffic jam.
> 
> Wir vermeiden den Stau, indem wir langsamer fahren.. This can mean "We avoid to create a traffic jam."


One more question, if you let me.

Zum Beispiel:

Ich meide dieses Haus (I stay away from that house)
Ich vermeide diese Haus (meaning I avoid that house, don't even try to come in or come closer)

Am I right?


----------



## Maranello_rosso

JClaudeK said:


> Here a good definition of the difference:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) to avoid / dodge s.th., a person, a situation
> 2) to avoid to do, make happen s.th.


I am confused with cases when "meiden/vermeiden" has only one object. In other case everything is clear.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

I will try to sum up as I undersrand it:

1. To avoid doind smth - vermeiden
2. To avoid people - meiden
3. To avoid something : meiden (to stay away/keep away/don't use), vermeiden (to avoid, to prevent smth to happen). In this case when the vebrs has one object the difference is subtle but there is one indeed.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maranello_rosso said:


> Ich meide dieses Haus (I stay away from that house)
> Ich vermeide diese Haus (meaning I avoid that house, don't even try to come in or come closer)
> Am I right?


"Ich meide dieses Haus." would be quite elevated style.
_"I stay away from that house."_
Normally, I'd say: "Ich halte mich von diesem Haus fern."

Ich vermeide dieses Haus. 
_"I avoid that house, don't even try to come in or come closer"
=>_ Ich vermeide es, in dieses Haus (hinein) zu gehen / an diesem Haus vorbeizugehen/ mich diesem Haus zu nähern.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich kam zum selben Ergebnis.
Aber mein Text war zu lang.  Ich vermied (Vergangenheitsform von "meiden, starke Konjugation) es, ihn abzusenden.


----------



## Maranello_rosso

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich meide dieses Haus." would be quite elevated style.
> _"I stay away from that house."_
> Normally, I'd say: "Ich halte mich von diesem Haus fern."
> 
> Ich vermeide dieses Haus.
> _"I avoid that house, don't even try to come in or come closer"
> =>_ Ich vermeide es, in dieses Haus (hinein) zu gehen / an diesem Haus vorbeizugehen/ mich diesem Haus zu nähern.


Vielen Dank!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali Smith

While both _meiden_ and _vermeiden_ overlap in the meanings of "to avoid" and "to flee", only _vermeiden_ has the additional meanings of "to dodge" and "to elude".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Maranello_rosso said:


> 2. Ich vermeide Gemüse ( I avoid EVER veggies )




Es könnte gemeint sein, dass man Gemüse generell meidet, aber das hängt vom Kontext ab; es könnte auch sein, dass man es nur momentan meidet. Außerdem ist der Satz von vornherein wenig idiomatisch:


Hutschi said:


> Man kann Gemüse meiden, aber nicht vermeiden. Ich kann vermeiden, Gemüse zu essen.
> Also:
> 
> Ich meide Gemüse.
> *Ich vermeide Gemüse. (Geht nicht ohne Zusammenhang, ohne Bezug).
> 
> Ich bereite Essen. Dabei vermeide ich Gemüse.
> Ich vermeide Gemüse bei der Zubereitung von Speisen. (Geht wahrscheinlich wegen des leeren Position "zu verwenden", die unausgesprochen als Spur mitklingt)






Maranello_rosso said:


> 2.Ich vermeide die Stau (I avoid ever traffic jam " I cannot stand it")




Ich vermeide *den* Stau. (Vgl. #28.)

Aber auch dieser Satz ist wenig idiomatisch und inhaltlich zweifelhaft. Man würde ihn so auffassen, dass man die Entstehung eines Staus verhindert. Aber wie kann eine einzelne Person das bewirken?


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> Aber auch dieser Satz ist wenig idiomatisch und inhaltlich zweifelhaft. Man würde ihn so auffassen, dass man die Entstehung eines Staus verhindert. Aber wie kann eine einzelne Person das bewirken?


At least where I live it is a short and idiomatic  way e.g. to say: Ich vermeide es, auf der Autobahn so zu fahren, dass ich am Ende eines Staus stehe oder wo ich gezwungen bin, langsam zu fahren."

Ich vermeide den Stau in the sense: Ich bilde keinen Stau.  - Das erscheint mir eher nicht idiomatisch zu sein.
Eine einzelne Person kann die Entstehung von Staus verhindern, wenn  sie dafür zuständig ist.

Das kann dadurch geschehen, dass eine Abkürzung geschlossen wird, die dadurch, dass sie eine Abkürzung ist, den Stauhervorruft. (Braess-Paradoxon). Braess-Paradoxon – Wikipedia
Hier würde ich aber nicht sagen: Herr Braess hat den Stau vermieden, sondern: Er hat beigetragen, die Ursachen für die Entstehung von bestimmten Staus zu finden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> At lease where I live it is a short and idiomatic way to say: Ich vermeide es, auf der Autobahn so zu fahren, dass ich am Ende eines Staus stehe oder wo ich gezwungen bin, langsam zu fahren."


Echt? Wenn man sagt, dass man *den* Stau vermeidet, dann ist es ein konkreter Stau, und keine allgemeine Aussage. (At least where I live.)

_Ich meide Staus.
Ich vermeide es, in einen Stau zu geraten._
Das wären generelle Aussagen.


----------

